# I thought L1.10 for the 721 was going to be released in March?? What gives?



## mattmcg

When is L1.10 expected? I thought this was going to be released in early March! I particularly want the fix that includes the correct name of a recorded program, not the one previous to it!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Patience my friend.

Echostar was CLOSED last week because of all the snow. (That threw a monkey wrench in the timeline)

It will be here when its ready and not a moment sooner. 

It is worth the wait.


----------



## Bill D

Lets not rush it if it's not ready, otherwise we'll all complain how buggy it is..


----------



## BobMurdoch

Oh, don't worry we'll all complain either way! <tongue placed firmly in cheek>


----------



## John Corn

:lol:


----------



## Allen Noland

Will L1.10 fix the channel changing problem where it doesn't always change the channel when using the up and down buttons. Not sure if I'm making my self clear on the problem or not.


----------



## sjhill01

I know exactly what you're talking about, A_Noland - in fact, it's a sure-fire way to make my unit reboot if you do it right!

I sure hope it fixes it...


----------



## Kagato

There will be no fries until it's time.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Which will come out first? Duke Nukem Forever or the 921/L1.10/<fill in any other E* product in development>?


----------



## UpOnTheMountain

:rolling:


----------



## Jacob S

Usually when they say it will be out on a certain date, expect it to be out after that date.


----------



## msanto

Let's face it ... it's FW (meaning SW) meaning it's difficult to estimate when it will be done ... there is never SW that goes out the door that is bugless, but I'd rather get something debugged as much as possible than a buggy piece of code.


----------



## treiher

Patiently awaiting the upgrade! End of March + one week delay for snow storm has passed. Just curious if anyone has heard anything.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Trust me when I say it will be out when it's ready. I can tell you that as of late they have been having us do a lot of testing of things I have never thought of doing before. 

They seem to really be checking this release out really well.

When it does come out everyone will be very happy.


----------



## treiher

That's great to hear! Sounds like they're putting more of a priority on release quality over speed of release date. That is the right thing to do! Please don't confuse genuine excitement about the release for impatience. You're doing a great job keeping us updated which helps a lot. Thanks!!


----------



## dbronstein

I agree, I'd rather have a good release delayed a month than crap released earlier.

Dennis


----------



## MAllen

LOL, WHEN..... WHEN..... WHEN..... I want it!!!


----------



## RLMesq

You need to buy the new unobtanium dish in order to get it.


----------



## Jacob S

If they were putting more of a priority on release quality than speed of software release then how come does the quality still not result in much quality in the software still yet.


----------



## mattmcg

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *If they were putting more of a priority on release quality than speed of software release then how come does the quality still not result in much quality in the software still yet. *


Well said.................... Is this babelfish?


----------



## treiher

That's the whole point! They haven't been, and the software has been full of bugs. Thoroughly debugging the software is a new concept for Echo* which it sounds like they may actually be doing this time around. No matter how thoroughly they debug L1.10, we won't see improvements in already released versions. I could be wrong, but it's my guess that debugging units in the lab doesn't affect units already in the field.


----------



## BobMurdoch

> _Originally posted by RLMesq _
> *You need to buy the new unobtanium dish in order to get it. *


Delroy Lindo will come out and install it for you.... and he takes checks! Of course when he drills holes in your house to run the cable he sometimes burns a hole from one side of the house to the other though.....

<RLMesq's line and my response are obscure info which will NOT make sense to you unless you have seen "The Core" at the movies>


----------



## Bob Haller

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Trust me when I say it will be out when it's ready. I can tell you that as of late they have been having us do a lot of testing of things I have never thought of doing before.
> 
> *


Hey give me the software, we will do things others have never dreamed oif


----------



## Danbo

Considering all other upgrades have been buggy, I don't see a reason to not get this out soon. Yeah, it may correct some bugs, but no matter what they test, it's still going to be buggy. And it's not because some use it to extremes. I don't consider myself an extreme user, yet I'm plagued by pixelation off and on, occassional reboot, and other real annoyances.

I'm not advocating rushing it out for the public. But I've lost confidence in them getting anything right, and not just on the first try.


----------



## Jacob S

What difference does it make when they get it out, its going to be buggy anyways, just a question of how buggy. There should be more beta testers.


----------



## RLMesq

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *RLMesq's line and my response are obscure info which will NOT make sense to you unless you have seen "The Core" at the movies.*


Actually, I never saw the movie. The term "unobtanium" has been used for years in the motorcycle road racing community to refer to parts on factory bikes that are not available to non-factory riders.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Ah...

And here I thought it's first use was in the movie. Apologies to all you road rocket enthusiasts.........


----------



## Randy_B

Weren't unobtanium and uspydaisyium in an old Bullwinkle cartoon as well.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

BTW I think its getting close to release. 

There was just a notice sent out to all the 721 Beta folks thanking them for their hard work.

This 721 team is running a very good beta program.

I do hope that when this release is made public that everyone enjoys and gets the most from their 721's.

Hang in there, it's almost here and it's worth the wait!


----------



## Bill D

I have to go back and read the original thread I don't even remember what the upgrade has. I wish they could write in code for the YES network..


----------



## lgnaclo

to be honest, i really think most of the problems are USER error, mostly caused by impatience. 
but that's just my opinion, i've used a dishplayer, pvr, 301, 2700, 1000 and a 4900 and never had any problems with any of them.


----------



## Jacob S

User error when the hard drive crashes and the picture jumps around with the simple press of a pvr function button and reboots by itself and erases recordings and so many other things?


----------



## Bill R

> _Originally posted by lgnaclo _
> *to be honest, i really think most of the problems are USER error, mostly caused by impatience. *


What a crock of BS. You sound like one of DISH's CSRs, ALWAYS blaming the customers.

The true facts are that there has been (and continues to be) bugs in DISH's software. Read the boards and don't blame the users just because YOU haven't had problems.

You mentioned that you have USED six different models of DISH receivers. Do you own one and are you really a DISH customer or just someone from DISH Va. call center (the one that I got really piss-poor "tech" support from over the weekend when my DishPlayer crashed)?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Jacob I wish you would know what you are talking about. I know of NO ONE pushing the power button on their 721 and losing the recordings from their hard drive.

If you going to say negative true things at least say true negative things.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

> _Originally posted by lgnaclo _
> *to be honest, i really think most of the problems are USER error, mostly caused by impatience.
> but that's just my opinion, i've used a dishplayer, pvr, 301, 2700, 1000 and a 4900 and never had any problems with any of them. *


Yeah right....

The Dishplayer was and still is the biggest POS ever made. The software is the problem not the users.

And yes the 721 did have some bug when it first came out, but MOST of the bugs are now just history, its not perfect yet, but its getting close.

While some bugs are indeed caused by the user, many of the bugs are in the units themselves.


----------



## bsobel

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Jacob I wish you would know what you are talking about. I know of NO ONE pushing the power button on their 721 and losing the recordings from their hard drive.
> 
> If you going to say negative true things at least say true negative things.  *


While the rant is not gramatically perfect , Jacob never said pushing the power button on their 721 lost recordings.

If your going to say negative things about a negative post, at least say true negative things  (sorry, couldn't resist)!

Bill


----------



## bsobel

I'm also getting impatient (I'm the person that has the screwed up guide on the 721, Dish said I could return the unit or wait for 1.10 to fix it). I'm still waiting! 

Bill


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Bill I feel your pain there. You have been waiting a long time.

I should note that when L1.10 comes out (If its called L1.10) that not all the new features which we have shown you may be in the final release. But all the fixes do work and work well. 

I should also note that I have some insight whats coming down the road in the next couple of months for the 721, and things might get exciting for 721 owners.  (That's all I can say so don't ask, I can't even give hints.)


----------



## Cyclone

Thanks for throwing the fire bomb. 

Hmm, what could the 721 get that would be exciting? Hmm. I'll guess Internet access (heck this thing is a Linux Computer right?).

Wireless mouse & Keyboard (hardly exciting)
HDTV (yeah right)
YES (A 721 exclusive)
DirectTV support (left over from Merger hopes)


----------



## lgnaclo

I do own a pvr and 301, the parents are the ones that have the 1000, dishplayer, 2700, and 4900,(not all in use anymore), while living with them, i didnt' see any problems. 

but then again i don't sit and watch tv all day and night

i can't speak about the 721 because i don't have one, never even seen one(besides the pictures on here)


----------



## lgnaclo

oh yeah, i forgot to mention this:

maybe one day i'll own a 721, but i would rather have a 921. if it ever comes out, but i guess i should think about an hdtv first.


----------



## mgavin

With any luck E* will atleast add the dual output option to the 721 - and let us change the channel of the PIP window


----------



## mattmcg

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Bill I feel your pain there. You have been waiting a long time.
> 
> I should note that when L1.10 comes out (If its called L1.10) that not all the new features which we have shown you may be in the final release. But all the fixes do work and work well.
> 
> I should also note that I have some insight whats coming down the road in the next couple of months for the 721, and things might get exciting for 721 owners.  (That's all I can say so don't ask, I can't even give hints.) *


Perhaps name based recording????! Boy, would this be a welcome "exciting" addition! Would also explain the major delay as one can imagine this as a larger feature to support.....


----------



## Bill R

> _Originally posted by mgavin _
> *With any luck E* will at least add the dual output option to the 721 *


That is not possible. The 721 does not have the HARDWARE to do that.


----------



## treiher

I won't ask for any hints, but for what it's worth, I now have broadband wired all the way to where my 721 sits.


----------



## dbronstein

Am I the only one who doesn't want them to waste their time on Internet connectivity to the 721? The only benefit I can see to it would be the ability to set timers from somewhere else. I'm not going to use it to surf the web or send e-mail, that's what I have a PC for. IMO implementing internet access is just time taken away from working on actual PVR features.

The only upgrade that I would consider to be "exciting" is name-based recording. There are other features that would be nice, like folders, setting expire times for recordings, undelete functionality, and so on, but I wouldn't call any of them "exciting."

Dennis


----------



## greylar

Any word on fixing the 119 only guide problem? I hate that i have to reboot every other day just to get the guide.



Greylar


----------



## mgavin

> _Originally posted by Bill R _
> *
> That is not possible. The 721 does not have the HARDWARE to do that. *


Thats what I thought originally as well, but after a closer inspection I wonder if its possible to output different sources from the composite outputs. On IRDs such as the 501/508 the 2 sets of outputs are directly tied together, on the 721 they aren't.
They can easily have the remote hardware look for 2 different addresses. Also the 522 appears to be the same hardware(although so far all I've seen listed for it is RF out which is next to useless IMHO) It wouldn't make sense to make totally different hardware for the 522, thats just too expensive. Using the same hardware and just altering the software is the way to go.
Anyway, looking at the hardware inside the 721 I think they built it to be very flexible, lets hope they unleash its full potential(and keep it as stable as possible while doing it!)

btw, I looked up the part # of the 721 fan the otherday, it is dual ball bearing - so those who think they put the cheapest possible fan in, it isn't so...


----------



## treiher

I have to respectfully disagree about the internet thing. I think that capability would be light years ahead of what we get with Open TV on the other units. I have computers which I can use to surf the web as well but being able to do that on my T.V. would be handy. Since we have no local weather or radar on the Weather Channel, it would be nice to be able to view those from the web without running upstairs to my computer. Do I want that at the expense of bug fixes and other features it should already have? Absolutely not! Would it be cool to have? I think so. Just my opinion. I think it just boils down to where it rates on the cool factor for each of us.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I too hope they add the Internet feature to the 721. 

It can be there for those that want to use it and if you don't want to use it thats fine too.

I do know that most of the functionality is already sitting on the 721 (Hey it's Linux!) So it is possible.

Hang in there folks.


----------



## marshalk

Scott, can you ask if the 119 only guide problem has been addressed in the new software. We have not heard a thing on this and it really matters to some of us. It is a base functionality issue that goes beyond some of the cool new features. thanks...mk


----------



## SParker

Scott,

I just had a T1 installed today so it would be nice to hook the 721 up to it!


----------



## dbronstein

> _Originally posted by treiher _
> *Since we have no local weather or radar on the Weather Channel, it would be nice to be able to view those from the web without running upstairs to my computer. Do I want that at the expense of bug fixes and other features it should already have? Absolutely not! Would it be cool to have? I think so. Just my opinion. I think it just boils down to where it rates on the cool factor for each of us. *


Exactly. First fix the bugs, then put in all the PVR features that everyone wants. Then when they are done with all of those, web access would be great. But if the next upgrade is web access, I'll be really ticked because that means they didn't do the pvr features.

Dennis


----------



## greylar

Hey Marshal,

I think we are being ignored  I have seen several posts on this and never seen a response. I gave up posting about it until now, but figured I'd give it one last crack. The strange thing is it was introduced on the last patch. I'm willing to bet the stock answer is buy a Dish 500.

G

_edit_ I just did a search and found over 20 times where it was mentioned


----------



## marshalk

greylar, I had kinda given up also but saw your post and couldn't resist whining a little.


----------



## P Smith

According anonymous source in Littleton , new version will be L1.11. They start testing L1.12 now. We will have L1.11 soon - yaee-haa !


----------



## treiher

Cool! If I remember correctly, they tend to roll these out on Wednesday nights. So maybe we could see something on Thursday?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

> _Originally posted by P Smith _
> *According anonymous source in Littleton , new version will be L1.11. They start testing L1.12 now. We will have L1.11 soon - yaee-haa ! *


Yes I am receiving word that it will be version L1.11. We are currently testing what will probably is the release canadate of L1.11.

I am also hearing that shortly after L1.11 comes out that L1.12 will come out with some of the features cut from L1.11 which were removed to get L1.11 out the door because they were tweeking those features more. 

I believe (and hope) everyone will be happy 

The 721 team is doing one increadable job on this software!


----------



## Mike D-CO5

At least someone is happy with this software. Now if they could just let the rest of us have a crack at trying it too.


----------



## mgavin

Scott,

Have you verified the too many timer problems has been fixed with the "release candidate"? I heard a whisper from someone today saying it wasn't...


----------



## Jacob S

At least now they are testing this more and choosing not to release the ones that need to be tweaked, it shows more involvement than what was in the past.


----------

